# Sony Xr-27R diagram?



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Does anybody have a pinout diagram for the XR-27R radio?

Much appreciated! :newbie:


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I know which ones go to the speakers. Can you please tell me which ones are for power/etc?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

why dont you go the Sony's website and put in the radio, you should be able to get the owner's manual and that should have the pinout. I know kenwood you can do that.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I forgot to say that it's the *stock* radio. Meaning that it's not even in the archives. Appreciate your help though.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm having a stereo issue, I think mines stock. It has a Tuner/cassette above a CD player. 12" Pioneer Tandem Duct Bass Reflex was added on a pioneer bridgeable amp when the Viper Security was installed. But my prob is a short to the rear drivers and I need to remove the stereo to re-wire it. Is the Sony the factory stereo? If so maybe they have a removal page online somewhere. That would give me somewhere to start.


----------

